# Coon Hound pics.



## Jarred

Post pictures of your favorite coonhounds here.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Whole Lotta' Rosey the day I sold her.Look close and you may see the lump in my throatA fellow from Alabama bought her from me at the PKC World Hunt.


----------



## L-Sandy

Very  pretty  dog. What  were  you  thinking? I'm  not a  coon  hunter  but  i  know when  i  see a  good  looking  dog. Sorry you  had  two  sell  her/him.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Hindsights 20/20.Been more than a few times that I wished I had her back! E.J. Jackson,the guy from Alabama,told me that he was letting a close friend in Arkansas hunt her .Last time I talked to E.J. back in late November,he said Rosey had treed 36 single coon.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2

Molly and Poor man


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Long Branch's Cotton's Candy. Here's a picture and a video of her treeing on last nights hunt.









<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://i284.photobucket.com/player.swf?file=http://vid284.photobucket.com/albums/ll6/chases52/1228082342.flv">


----------



## Lukethedrifter

Nice one Chase. Love watchin a coon hound tree. Not that it matters, but she is a good looking thang too. Good Luck


----------



## Bryan

*My little girls*

Her's my little girls B&T Blackberry.


----------



## Lukethedrifter

Bryan, that is what it is all about. Good job and God bless.


----------



## Bryan

Thanks,she has to stand on a cooler to show her dog!


----------



## pbyles

good lookin dogs...n kids!...

trim blackberry's toenails back a bit and she will stand a little better-


----------



## Lum

PKC CH., Nite Ch. 'PR' Coma's Hardcore Chrome




Nite Ch. 'PR' Clear Creek Maggie


----------



## sawyerrt10

anyone going to the grand american in Orangeburg?  should be coming up soon.

http://www.discoversouthcarolina.com/products/1206.aspx


----------



## Chase Simmemon

Yep, we're going to the Grand American. I will be hunting Candy both nights.


----------



## pbyles

PKC Ch., UKC GrNite GrCh, AKC World Ch 'pr' CRK's Jake


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Best coondog I ever owned.PKC CHAMPION,UKC GR.NT.CH.  SH.CH. BLACKWATER BLACKJACK.Turned 13 years old December 12 2008.Would still be treeing coons if I'd let him ,but he outhunts his mouth.The old saying around these parts was''if you don't want to go coonhuntin',you better not turn Blackjack loose''
Looking for another one like him,but he raised the bar very high and finding another one like him will be an almost impossible task!


----------



## Ricky Harrington

*one of mine*

lola a feist and casey a walker


----------



## Lukethedrifter

I had the pleasure of hunting behind mr Harrington's Casey dog and she is a COONDAWG!! hope to get behind her again someday soon.


----------



## carabrook

*My dogs*

This is dixie


























Photo of dixie made into like a painting by a photo friend






This is Lady











This is Boss











Dixie showing Boss his first coon when he was about twelve months old





Dixie, Lady, Dharma, Boomer when they caught mr coon in a creek






Dharma at six mths at her first bench show (BOS)






Dharma and Boomer with Red at six months






Dharma and Boomer at six mths treeing their first released coon


----------



## Rabbitslayer97

*This is ...............*

Redman hes a one year old redbone


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

*Longshore Pennys Prissie Angel*

this is my plott hound prissie, shes ukc registered and 5 months old with a good ways to go and was a gift from a preacher up the road that shows them and breeds them....


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

*more pics of prissie and some of Red*

these are some more of prissie and then the others are of Red, she was only 10 months old and one of the best redbones around she died last month from tryin to chase a cat and choked her self on the tie out cable


----------



## Katie Brake

CH NITECH (4 wins towards GRNTCH) PKC CH PR STYLISH REBEL


----------



## Blue Iron

The 2 Best I've ever owned.

Current 2 y/o Blue Iron Brummy in black and white, and may he R.I.P. NtCh Blue Iron Jones


----------



## 027181

maybe hes not a hound but hes my first tree dog


----------



## will hunt 4 food

coonhuntin_horseridin_gal said:


> this is my plott hound prissie, shes ukc registered and 5 months old with a good ways to go and was a gift from a preacher up the road that shows them and breeds them....


 Preacher Longshore? I can't believe he's still foolin with dogs.


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

yep thats him!


----------



## bad mojo

bout 12 years i gave the preachers grand daughter a walker pup because she had a fit over some pups i had and told the precher she liked them because they had pertty colors we used to hunt alot out of the club at his house


----------



## bad mojo

1st is rocking gh farm DIXIE TWISTER  .B.F.O.S. n.gs state hunt & show she is 7 mths old  ( katie brake this is 1 of the pups we got at rock creek) 2nd is rocking gh farm DOC,S HOTROD on the wood and last but not least  pr BROCKS SQUEAKY  my 9 yr old dog that was shot after christmas 1 week after he was shot in the woods  here he is on the wood


----------



## Logan Dunaway

Here is some pic of my coon dog....


----------



## carabrook

great pictures guys, love the coon in the vines, every time I try to get a picture like that I see two eyes, lol


----------



## Big Kuntry

Man, that looks FUN!!!!!


----------



## will hunt 4 food

Big Kuntry said:


> Man, that looks FUN!!!!!


I know Big K they're making me want to start again


----------



## tree daddy 7

carabrook said:


> great pictures guys, love the coon in the vines, every time I try to get a picture like that I see two eyes, lol


Tell me about it how did he do that.Reacon i got a cheap camara.


----------



## Logan Dunaway

*Coon pic*

Yea I just got lucky, she treed on a small tree on the side of a creek bank, My girlfriend has a photography company so yea she has a pretty nice camera.Im glad yall like the pic. 
This is her website if yall wana look www.litphotographyco.ifp3.com


----------



## 73fordxlt

*this is grace*

she is almost 3 yr old.


----------



## mriver72

Great pictures but i got to go with them ol walkers Great looking ad for your Rebel dog cuz..


----------



## carabrook

*Westminster Show*

Finally got home at 3 this morning. If you ever want to see a zoo in motion take a trip to Madison Square Gardens in downtown New York for the Westminster Dog Show. The picture below is our boy Ch Windbourne's Doctor Watson winning BOS (best male in breed) on Monday.

Describing New York drivers in coonhound terms would be like sixteen coons all trying to eat one cob of corn with no regard for who's on top of who, lol.

Anyway we are very proud of our dog and he showed great considering all the chaos of getting to and from the rings, thousands of people and dogs everywhere and extremely close quarters.


----------



## tree daddy 7

Congrats Roger.


----------



## carabrook

Here's watsons favorite pose from westminster


----------



## 67chevyjr

*Windy*

Bluetick im starting out.


----------



## Blue Iron

Heres a few more, first 2 and last 2 are Brummy, 3rd is Cooter my pup, 4th is my old NtCh Jones (R.I.P.)


----------



## carabrook

Looking good there Blue, you know that AKC is recognizing Blueticks in the miscellanious class now and about a year later they will become a regular AKC breed. As part of that I believe their stud book and registration is now open. The top right picture is one that looks like he would do well in the AKC conformation shows. Are they UKC registered? If they are that is probably all thats needed to get them AKC registered. Unlike the UKC the stud book opening will be limited time and then closed forever as AKC does not reopen on any kind of regular basis. Same is happening right now for walkers, plots (already in), redbones and english. And I believe after the books close unless your dog is AKC registered it would not be eligible for any AKC hunts.


----------



## Blue Iron

carabrook said:


> Looking good there Blue, you know that AKC is recognizing Blueticks in the miscellanious class now and about a year later they will become a regular AKC breed. As part of that I believe their stud book and registration is now open. The top right picture is one that looks like he would do well in the AKC conformation shows. Are they UKC registered? If they are that is probably all thats needed to get them AKC registered. Unlike the UKC the stud book opening will be limited time and then closed forever as AKC does not reopen on any kind of regular basis. Same is happening right now for walkers, plots (already in), redbones and english. And I believe after the books close unless your dog is AKC registered it would not be eligible for any AKC hunts.


 
Thanks for the heads up, I need to get them Reg. then as we have some AKC hunts.  I'm not at all interested in AKC or any show for that matter, and that pup is as flat footed as they come. LOL

Can I go to the website and D-Load what I need?


----------



## Blue Iron

Went and looked Roger, according to the AKC website their just doing it for Plotts and Black/Tans....


----------



## Chase Simmemon




----------



## Al Medcalf

Amos & Cheyenne with last night's coon.  13 1/2 lb. boar .  It sounded like a deer race and they treed him in some planted pines.  Cheyenne is the brindle dog...Amos is the black dog on tailgate.


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Bobby Vanderburg said:


> Whole Lotta' Rosey the day I sold her.Look close and you may see the lump in my throatA fellow from Alabama bought her from me at the PKC World Hunt.


Just got back from Decatur,Al. and Rosey came back with me.I talked E.J. into selling her back to me.I'm as happy as a pig in slop.Sheeeees Baaaaack and the coons are very nervous!


----------



## carabrook

congrats Bobby, lets see some pictures


----------



## carabrook

whats her pedigree Bobby?


----------



## Bobby Vanderburg

Shes the female I posted at the very beginning of this thread.I'll try to post pedigree later.Most in her pedigree was local dogs from the Northwest Tennessee area.


----------



## 027181

new cur


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

*codes red queen*

this is a nice redbone pup i bought at the winter classics in january down in albany really nice hunting dog...daughter of 'PR' Code Red Ole Red and 'PR' Sycamore Sidearm Maggie


----------



## coonhunter82

This is Bandit. He is 7 months old. He is showing great potential and is an excelent pet.


----------



## holler tree

looks like yall need a few english on here might as well put an ol lipper dog on here too. these dogs made it look easy. all of the english were heavy hardtime bred. sure do miss these dogs.


----------



## holler tree

come on people I liked this thread. I know yall got some pics of dogs you have some good memories with.


----------



## coonhunter23

this is my boy copper nice little redtick


----------



## yelper43

'pr' hardwood ramblin' ruby. She's a long ways from a coondog but were gonna give it all we can this fall.


----------



## thomas gose

ntch pr"TG's Trouble"


----------



## coonhunter82

Now thats a good lookin Walker dog!


----------



## TallyHo

My two yr. old walker 'Pr' Ch Night Moving Hammer Time. Made CH. on the bench a couple weeks ago and got his first win towards Nt. Ch. the same night.


----------



## tree daddy 7

TallyHo said:


> My two yr. old walker 'Pr' Ch Night Moving Hammer Time. Made CH. on the bench a couple weeks ago and got his first win towards Nt. Ch. the same night.



Congrats Tally Ho looks like 
hammer is getting-er-done!!!


----------



## TallyHo

My new pup I just got about a week ago...............Pr Lacey's Night Moving Sweet Honey. And my little hunting buddy holding her......................


----------



## coonhuntin_horseridin_gal

nice dogs on here but its been a while since another has been posted i know theres more coondogs than this...wheres all the redbones


----------



## Jarred

Blue Iron said:


> Heres a few more, first 2 and last 2 are Brummy, 3rd is Cooter my pup, 4th is my old NtCh Jones (R.I.P.)




Is that and albino coon or a big rat?


----------



## carabrook

Great pictures and fun to see!


----------



## amstaff

*Per AKC Jan 2010....*



carabrook said:


> Looking good there Blue, you know that AKC is recognizing Blueticks in the miscellanious class now and about a year later they will become a regular AKC breed. As part of that I believe their stud book and registration is now open. The top right picture is one that looks like he would do well in the AKC conformation shows. Are they UKC registered? If they are that is probably all thats needed to get them AKC registered. Unlike the UKC the stud book opening will be limited time and then closed forever as AKC does not reopen on any kind of regular basis. Same is happening right now for walkers, plots (already in), redbones and english. And I believe after the books close unless your dog is AKC registered it would not be eligible for any AKC hunts.



All dogs will have to be AKC registered.....to compete even in agility and obedience.....and other trials....the post came out last week and said new rule.....used to not have to be AKC reg to show agility/obedience....and a few others...now they have to be reg AKC or they have to come from a breed club with pedigrees that AKC recognizes......if I still have the email I can post it or forward it..........Cara you have a very nice B&T boy.....I am a professional handler and my husband and I love the B&Ts.....We moved to Ga 2 yrs ago.....I was friends with Lynda Webb.....I was absolutely in love with her Clark....
Mrs Amstaff


----------



## bkb

here are mine they are out of the rat dog.


----------



## Old Blue21

Btt


----------



## ArmyTaco

Nice Crocs...


----------



## Southern_Gent

Awesome dawgs


----------



## c.broyles

*CHOPPIN AXE JR (rip)*


----------



## Old Blue21

c.broyles said:


>



Pretty dog any idea what hes out of?


----------



## Canebrake

thomas gose said:


> ntch pr"TG's Trouble"



hands down the best lookin' walker on this thread...now if you could just get him to hunt a little deeper you'd be alright


----------



## thomas gose

Canebrake said:


> hands down the best lookin' walker on this thread...now if you could just get him to hunt a little deeper you'd be alright



LOL your the first person ive ever heard complain about trouble not getting deep enough!


----------



## c.broyles

Old Blue21 said:


> Pretty dog any idea what hes out of?


He's out of GRNITCH choppin axe, he was one of the best i owned. i quit hunting and sold him, i just found out that they had to put him down. he got cancer real fast.
axe was out of mulberry blue river


----------



## Canebrake

thomas gose said:


> LOL your the first person ive ever heard complain about trouble not getting deep enough!



I thought the self-proclaimed "smartest man in the universe" would have picked up on that sarcasm...


----------



## Old Blue21

c.broyles said:


> He's out of GRNITCH choppin axe, he was one of the best i owned. i quit hunting and sold him, i just found out that they had to put him down. he got cancer real fast.
> axe was out of mulberry blue river



Well i hate to hear that but he sure was a pretty dog


----------



## thomas gose

Canebrake said:


> I thought the self-proclaimed "smartest man in the universe" would have picked up on that sarcasm...



you forgot baddest too! and i can always pick up on your sarcasm there canebrake!


----------



## Arrow3

Man I had some good ones....Here are some pics from through my last years of competition and pleasure coon hunting.

These first two pics are Ch. Nite Ch Bad luck Red boy Tyson.  Tyson's stomach twisted before I could finish him on out. Tyson was as good looking english redtick as they came...He was a GET YONDER dog that would sometimes go too far to get treed.











Next is Nite Ch Wallens Creek Flirt....Flirt was by far the best dog I ever owned...She was a little older when I bought her (7 yo)...She had 3 wins to GR Nite...Theres no telling how many times she made "power house" dogs look foolish...I hunted her right up to her death at 12 years old.






Next is 3 good hounds that I owned all at one time...The dog on the left is Gr Ch.. Nite Ch Hartime Fancy...Fancy was the dam of the NKC world champ one year...In the middle is my "Fireman" dog that just died a couple weeks back...He was a direct son of Michigan Swamp rooster...He never was much of a competition dog but I did win a couple PKC hunts with him.  On the right is Gr. CH Nite Ch Dark blue screaming screwdriver..I heard at one time that Screwdriver had sired the youngest quad grand dog in UKC history...Not sure if that still stands...Screwdriver was the quickest starting blue dog ive ever seen...We trained him with my Flirt female...He was a very quick tree dog at 10 months old..






This was Long Creek Red Ruby..I bought Ruby out of Alabama after flirt died...Ruby was a heck of a tree dog...I think when I sold her she had 4 second place wins and a 3rd...just couldnt get that first with her.
She was a BIG blocky female with a male dog voice.






This last picture is me with world famous Michigan Swamp Rooster when Wyatt Wright III owned him...We did some dog trading and we bred a couple different femals to rooster.


----------



## 3d foam killer

hey blue iron is that an albino coon


----------



## Blue Iron

3d foam killer said:


> hey blue iron is that an albino coon


 
Yes sir it was, I had him in the freezer to get mounted when Hurricane Ivan came through and knocked the power out for 10 days and he spoiled!


----------



## thomas williams

I took my sister(Jessica) huntin tonight. Cut Casey loose she went about 400 yards and treed. Didn't take long to find him. Small boar coon. 
Casey


----------



## Old Blue21

This is my walker Dog His name is mac... Sire is: GRNITCHGRCH PR Wipeout Clip
           Dam is: GRNITCH PR Skuna River Baby Girl


----------



## plottman25

Not the best i ever had but to me hes the prettiest ive owned.
Banjo and Bo




Me and Banjo




and J.R best dog i ever owned


----------



## Sunshine1

Pearl , 2 years old.


----------



## Gixxermike

good looking dogs guys, I'm sure my neighbors would hate me if I ever got a coonhound.


----------

